# Hobbies!



## bryanpearl (Dec 17, 2012)

Besides EMS, what does everyone like to do for fun? I myself (just being a student and not officially "in" ems) like to listen to music/play the drums.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

Running, cycling, and reading are my favorite pastimes.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycling is the prime one. Finally got to ride my mtb after four months of studying for my EMT . Feels good to be back on the bike  =)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dirt bike riding, off-roading, and camping.


----------



## WickedGood (Dec 17, 2012)

I mountain bike, backpack, horseback ride.  Also run but only 5ks.  Not my favorite thing. 
Just bought a road bike and giving that a try.  Mountain bike is still my passion though.  Paramedic school is making me neglect my horses and my bikes both.  Only five more months and I will be human again.

Also volunteer SAR.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a HUUUUUGE comic book collection.  and a bookshelf full of graphic novels.

Although in recent months, I have been getting digital editions of comics and just installing them on my ipad.  saves on $$$, and saves on storage requirements.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Play the piano, trumpet and guitar. I like ballroom dancing also, but don't get to do much of that. Lots of shooting and pig or coyote hunting. Reading, studying, researching, etc. I also love kyaking, swimming, hiking/backpacking and moderately technical mountaineering. All that gets replaced in the winter with skiing. Well it did before I moved to Texas.  :-( And I do write a but of photography.

But my favorite hobby is working overtime! :lol:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 17, 2012)

The opposite sex


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2012)

It's skiing in the winter, but I'll be taking a month hiatus due to a knee injury. I try to get at least 30 days a year, a fair bit of it touring in the backcountry.

I mountain bike and run too, which is possible almost all year in Colorado Springs. In the summer I take the boat out on the trailer to various places a lot.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Perforating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead and copper.


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Perforating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead and copper.



Likewise. Except that I sometimes do it timed. IDPA for the win. (Anyone done KSTG yet?).

Also like playing radios and photography. 2 things that I need to make more time for.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Likewise. Except that I sometimes do it timed. IDPA for the win. (Anyone done KSTG yet?).
> 
> Also like playing radios and photography. 2 things that I need to make more time for.



I don't do the timed...I do the distance (800-1000 yards)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I don't do the timed...I do the distance (800-1000 yards)



Same here. I hate timed


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Perforating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead and copper.



Uh what?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 17, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Uh what?



He shoots wooden targets.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahh gotcha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> He shoots wooden targets.



Paper, actually.  And the occasional steel target.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Paper, actually.  And the occasional steel target.



Hitting the steel building behind your target does not count as hitting it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hitting the steel building behind your target does not count as hitting it


----------



## JDallas (Dec 17, 2012)

I write books. Maybe someday I'll write a best seller that will pay for paramedic school.


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 18, 2012)

during the warm weather its motorcycles, kayaking, backpacking when I can make the time to go to MO, during the winter time it's hunting, snowmobiles, and one of my favorite hobbies is reading but for the past 2 years due to medic school I haven't got to do much of any of my hobbies. One more semester to go thank god lol.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 18, 2012)

Sailing
hunting
fly tying / fly fishing
hiking
camping
recreational and competitive shooting
flying

that's about it, unless you count spending time with my family. Of which most of the above applies to doing it with them.


----------



## martor (Dec 18, 2012)

Corky said:


> The opposite sex



Are you showing off to the other kids?

My hobbies are Judo, surfing, and the occasional rock climbing.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 18, 2012)

skiing, rock climbing, kayaking, camping, and SLEEPING!!!


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 18, 2012)

I knit hats.

During the past year I knitted a bunch of hats, and sold them at a craft-fair. I sold all but 2 toddler sized hats. I also got a LOT of requests for adult sized 'critter' hats. Most of my requests are for monkeys. And it seems like every time I get one finished, I have another request or two added to the list. At the rate I knit, I'll be lucky to finish my current list of requests before winter is over. It takes anywhere from 3 days to a week to finish a hat, depending on the amount of free-time I have to work on them. And since I've had an invite to two different craft fairs for next fall because of the hats I had at fair earlier this month, I expect I'll be very busy knitting next year.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 18, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I knit hats.
> 
> During the past year I knitted a bunch of hats, and sold them at a craft-fair. I sold all but 2 toddler sized hats. I also got a LOT of requests for adult sized 'critter' hats. Most of my requests are for monkeys. And it seems like every time I get one finished, I have another request or two added to the list. At the rate I knit, I'll be lucky to finish my current list of requests before winter is over. It takes anywhere from 3 days to a week to finish a hat, depending on the amount of free-time I have to work on them. And since I've had an invite to two different craft fairs for next fall because of the hats I had at fair earlier this month, I expect I'll be very busy knitting next year.



Now I know what Chimpie has been doing with his money.  :rofl:


----------



## Obstructions (Dec 18, 2012)

I play french horn...hopefully after all these years of etudes and music theory I'll be able to put it to use in a great ensemble...somewhere.


----------



## bryanpearl (Dec 19, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I knit hats.
> 
> During the past year I knitted a bunch of hats, and sold them at a craft-fair. I sold all but 2 toddler sized hats. I also got a LOT of requests for adult sized 'critter' hats. Most of my requests are for monkeys. And it seems like every time I get one finished, I have another request or two added to the list. At the rate I knit, I'll be lucky to finish my current list of requests before winter is over. It takes anywhere from 3 days to a week to finish a hat, depending on the amount of free-time I have to work on them. And since I've had an invite to two different craft fairs for next fall because of the hats I had at fair earlier this month, I expect I'll be very busy knitting next year.



Those are pretty cool!


----------



## bryanpearl (Dec 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Perforating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead and copper.



I like to do this also, except mine is mainly paper at the local indoor range for fun/stress relief. Oh those poor paper birds...


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Dec 19, 2012)

Restoration and playing of vintage radios (Deco & WWII era)
Photography (Rural landscapes, old barns, etc)
Reading (anything EXCEPT chick-lit)
Writing (Have one book published and a few others in the processing queue)


----------



## SSwain (Dec 19, 2012)

bryanpearl said:


> I like to do this also, except mine is mainly paper at the local indoor range for fun/stress relief. Oh those poor paper birds...



Mine happen to be poor the Skeet and clay pidgeons.  They never stand a chance.
Tried IDPA and cowboy action shooting...not my style.
Did a few three gun competitions...my knees can't hold out for too long at the speeds and movements needed.
Trap, Skeet and Sporting clays... that's my wheelhouse.
Started 1000 yd long range last year. That is getting to be a reallllly expensive hobby.


----------

